# sony str-de95 receiver help!



## paross (Feb 1, 2013)

First post, so go easy on me.

I'm trying to set up my Sony STR-DE95 for surround sound. I have the L, R, C and Rear L & R speakers working. But my Subwoofer doesn't work.

Does anyone know what I might be doing wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wavey:

(I don't have the manual so...) Generally you have to tell the receiver that you've got a subwoofer hooked in the system. Sometimes this involves setting the "speaker size" to "small" (On the errornious assumption that large speakers don't require subs). Or there might be a setting within the menus that needs to be checked to activate the output. Also, have you checked that the sub works and is connected correctly (usually a single RCA cable from the Sub Out of the receiver to one of the Inputs on the sub.) Try the other input.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you using the subwoofer output? How exactly is it connected? Which sub brand/model? Is the sub configured properly?


----------

